# Engine Code P0105 anyone? NEWBS Info



## esdsix (Dec 17, 2005)

Just to help ppl out here, especially newbs. My Maxima SE pulled an EC P0105. For those who dont know, it comes back with a MAP/BARO sensor code problem of P0105.

Symptoms: Loss of power & acceleration. Eating hella gas @ any grade!

Solution: 
Replace MAP SENSOR. Autozone has replacement part#SU4215 for $109
(it depends on the month the car was manufactured if it will be cheaper)
for instance $79 vs $109

Location of Map Sensor:
Next to the radiator, attached to the airflow intake is a sensor. It should say BOOST on it...A simple part to replace on your own. Ive had rediculous prices quoted for the part + install...Foul! lol. Its a DIY ppl.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...and if you were curious as to what the sensor did...


> The absolute pressure sensor is located to the MAP/BARO switch solenoid valve by a hose. The sensor detects abient barometric pressure and intake manifold pressure respectively, and modifies the voltage signal from the ECM.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

post edited


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

And many times it's that solenoid valve and not the pressure sensor that's faulty...which is why one should perform the FSM diagnostic procedure to isolate the cause of the P0105 code...unless one prefers to guess.


----------



## vadim28 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if installing a used MAP sensor from 1999 maxima on 1997 maxima can damage something or correct the problem? I also have P0105 code from Actron OBDII scanner. Thanks


----------

